# Canon USA eos-m



## filmmakerv (Dec 8, 2013)

I just feel screwed by Canon USA decision not to carry m2 line, after I spent certain amount of $ on eos-m, Does anyone agree with me that Canon USA "eos-m" class action lawsuit should be in place?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2013)

You would have to come up with some pretty screwball logic to sue a company for not offering a product in the USA. 

Why should anyone be able to force a company to sell a product just because they want one? 

It might be cheaper to order one from China than lose $200K and more on a lawsuit, since the one who starts and loses a class action lawsuit can be required to pay attorney's fees for the company being sued.


----------



## xvnm (Dec 8, 2013)

Why do you feel screwed? How does their decision affect you?

Did you buy an EOS-M? Didn't Canon deliver it? Doesn't the camera do what they advertised it would do? Isn't your camera going to keep working as it always have, EOS-M2 existing or not?

So would you care to explain what Canon could possibly have done to screw you? Because all I see is that you paid for and have in your hands a working product that performs just as well as it always have. So, please, stop whining like a spoiled kid and go take some nice pictures with the camera you have.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2013)

Nope. I'd rather the US M2 be better than what is being offered in Asia. If you want it, get it from Asia.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2013)

One person does not constitute a class action. Feel free to sue them on your own. Good luck.


----------



## zim (Dec 8, 2013)

filmmakerv said:


> I just feel screwed by Canon USA decision not to carry m2 line, after I spent certain amount of $ on eos-m, Does anyone agree with me that Canon USA "eos-m" class action lawsuit should be in place?



No

I think you'll find it was you that bent over


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 8, 2013)

It's outrageous, egregious, PREPOSTEROUS!


----------



## fxk (Dec 8, 2013)

As I said in another thread, I'm extremely happy that POS called the "M2" won't pollute the USA.
Also as I said, it is a complete waste.

So close, yet so far away. Add a socket for an EVF and I'd be its biggest fan.


----------

